#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ισχύον νομοθετικό πλαίσιο  για το επάγγελμα του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού στην Ελλάδα

## Pappos

Σύμφωνα με το Ν. 4254/2014 (ΦΕΚ Α 85/7-4-2014) και συγκεκριμένα στην υποπαράγραφο ΙΓ.12 στο Άρθρο 4, διαβάζουμε:

Το άρθρο 5 του ν. 4663/1930 «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του πολιτικού μηχανικού, αρχιτέκτονος και τοπογράφου» καταργείται.»

Ρωτώ λοιπόν με ποια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα εργάζονται σήμερα οι πολ. μηχανικοί στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Pappos

Nα ενημερώσω ότι σύμφωνα με το 4439/2016 - ΦΕΚ 222/Α/30-11-2016, άρθρο 29, όλοι οι μηχανικοί υπάγονται σε ειδικότητες, σύμφωνα με το πρώτο εδάφιο της παρ. 5 του άρθρου 2 του Π.δ. της 27ης Νοεμβρίου  /14ης Δεκεμβρίου 1926, όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το άρθρο 2 του Ν.  1486/1984 (Α΄ 161), αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:

α) πολιτικών μηχανικών,
  β) αρχιτεκτόνων μηχανικών,
  γ) μηχανολόγων μηχανικών,
  δ) ηλεκτρολόγων μηχανικών,
  ε) αγρονόμων-τοπογράφων μηχανικών,
  στ)χημικών μηχανικών,
  ζ) μηχανικών μεταλλείων – μεταλλουργών,
  η) ναυπηγών μηχανικών,
  θ) ηλεκτρονικών μηχανικών,
  ι) μηχανικών χωροταξίας, πολεοδομίας και ανάπτυξης,
  ια) μηχανικών περιβάλλοντος,
  ιβ) μηχανικών ορυκτών πόρων,
  ιγ) μηχανικών παραγωγής και διοίκησης.

Και όπως γνωρίζουμε όλοι...
Από την έκδοση του προεδρικού διατάγματος της παραγράφου 4 του παρόντος  άρθρου* καταργούνται οι διατάξεις των άρθρων 1, 2, 3, 4 και 5 του Ν. 4663/1930 (Α΄ 149) «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού, Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου».

Επίσης στο  Άρθρο 29 * *για την ρύθμιση επαγγέλματος μηχανικού* 

2. Για τους σκοπούς του παρόντος άρθρου εφαρμόζονται οι ακόλουθοι ορισμοί:
  α. ως «δραστηριότητες Μηχανικής» νοούνται οι εργασίες που σχετίζονται  με τη δραστηριότητα της Μηχανικής στις διάφορες επιμέρους πτυχές της  και ιδίως οι εργασίες εκπόνησης μελετών, επίβλεψης εκτέλεσης μελετών,  υλοποίησης έργου ή εγκατάστασης, επίβλεψης και ελέγχου καλής λειτουργίας  έργου ή εγκατάστασης, επιτήρησης, επισκευής και συντήρησης, χειρισμού  εξοπλισμού έργου ή εγκατάστασης, παροχής τεχνικών υπηρεσιών και  πραγματοποίησης πραγματογνωμοσυνών·
  β. ως «επιστημονική περιοχή» νοείται το πεδίο γνώσεων κάθε  ειδικότητας Διπλωματούχου Μηχανικού, όπως αυτό προσδιορίζεται από το  οικείο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο ή/και το κανονιστικό πλαίσιο της αντίστοιχης  σχολής ή τμήματος Πανεπιστημιακού Ιδρύματος Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης της  ημεδαπής. Για την περίπτωση ισότιμης σχολής της αλλοδαπής ως γνωστικό  αντικείμενο νοείται το πεδίο γνώσεων κάθε ειδικότητας Διπλωματούχου  Μηχανικού, όπως αυτό προκύπτει από το πρόγραμμα σπουδών της·
  γ. ως «επαγγελματικό περίγραμμα» νοείται το σύνολο των βασικών και  επιμέρους επαγγελματικών λειτουργιών ή δραστηριοτήτων, που συνθέτουν το  αντικείμενο εργασίας της ειδικότητας του Μηχανικού, καθώς και οι  αντίστοιχες γνώσεις, δεξιότητες και ικανότητες, που απαιτούνται για την  ανταπόκριση στις δραστηριότητες αυτές. Με το επαγγελματικό περίγραμμα  συστηματοποιείται αναλυτικά και καταγράφεται το περιεχόμενο της  ειδικότητας του Μηχανικού και των τρόπων απόκτησης των απαιτούμενων για  την άσκηση του επαγγέλματος προσόντων και ικανοτήτων.

----------


## Pappos

Δηλαδή να το πω απλά γιατί μάλλον δεν έγινε αντιληπτό...
Αυτή την στίγμη ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν επ. δικαιώματα για τους Πολ. Μηχανικούς τουλάχιστον τόσο για τους Διπλ. όσο και για τους Πτυχ. Μηχανικούς.

----------


## Pappos

Δηλαδή με άλλα λόγια, επειδή μάλλον δεν έγινε κατανοητό οι Πολ. Μηχανικοί ΤΕ και Διπλ. Μηχανικοί δεν έχουν επ. δικαιώματα !!!
Αλλά επειδή το Ελλαδιστάν δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα, μπορεί ο καθένας να υπογράψει ότι θέλει μέχρι την έκδοση των επ. δικαιωμάτων.

----------


## Xάρης

Τι ακριβώς λέει το άρθρο 5 του Ν.4663/30 που καταργήθηκε αρχικά με τον Ν.4254/14;

Δηλαδή, καταργείται η ελεύθερη άσκηση του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού και του Αρχιτέκτονα από τους *Αξιωματικούς της Ευελπίδων*!

Ο τίτλος και οι παράγραφοι 1 και 2 της υποπαραγράφου ΙΓ.12  αντικαταστάθηκαν με το άρθρο 29 Ν.4439/2016.
Με λίγα λόγια, *ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ*!

Τι ακριβώς λέει το άρθρο 29 του Ν.4439/16 στην §10;
"10. *Από* την έκδοση του προεδρικού διατάγματος της παραγράφου 4 του παρόντος άρθρου καταργούνται οι 
διατάξεις των άρθρων 1, 2, 3, 4 και 5 του Ν. 4663/1930 (Α΄ 149) «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού 
Μηχανικού, Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου». Οι διατάξεις του παρόντος άρθρου εφαρμόζονται με την παράλληλη 
τήρηση της αρχής της επαγγελματικής ελευθερίας του άρθρου 1 του Ν. 3919/2011."
Εκδόθηκε το προβλεπόμενο Π.Δ. της §4; 
ΌΧΙ! 
Άρα, *εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν* οι παράγραφοι 1, 2, 3, 4 και 5 του Ν.4663/1930.

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, θα επαναλάβω για μια ακόμα φορά, αν έχετε αμφιβολία για τα όσα γράφονται, αναζητήστε οι ίδιοι τη σχετική νομοθεσία και χρησιμοποιείστε τα ματάκια σας για να βρείτε το τι ισχύει και τι δεν ισχύει.

----------


## Pappos

Kαι τότε οι Πολ. Μηχανικοί ΤΕ με ποια δικαιώματα εργάζονται ?

Επίσης...από το άρθρο 29, παράγραφος 10
Από την έκδοση του προεδρικού διατάγματος της παραγράφου 4 του παρόντος άρθρου καταργούνται οι διατάξεις των άρθρων 1, 2, 3, 4 και 5 του Ν. 4663/1930 (Α΄ 149) «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού, Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου». Οι διατάξεις του παρόντος άρθρου εφαρμόζονται με την παράλληλη τήρηση της αρχής της επαγγελματικής ελευθερίας του άρθρου 1 του Ν. 3919/2011.

Η παράγραφος 4 του ίδιου άρθρου:
4. Με προεδρικό διάταγμα, που εκδίδεται μετά από πρόταση των Υπουργών Υποδομών και Μεταφορών, Οικονομίας και Ανάπτυξης, Περιβάλλοντος και Ενέργειας και Παιδείας, Έρευνας και Θρησκευμάτων καθορίζονται
τα ακόλουθα θέματα:
α. η ρύθμιση του επαγγέλματος του Μηχανικού με καθορισμό των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων για κάθε ειδικότητα, σύμφωνα με το πρώτο εδάφιο της παρ. 5 του
άρθρου 2 του Π.δ. της 27ης Νοεμβρίου/14ης Δεκεμβρίου 1926, όπως ισχύει και
β. η αναλυτική απαρίθμηση και αντιστοίχιση, με την κατά περίπτωση απαιτούμενη εξειδίκευση, των δραστηριοτήτων Μηχανικής ανά ειδικότητα βάσει αποδιδόμενων επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων και η διαδικασία άσκησής τους.

Δηλαδή έχουμε κατάργηση του «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού
Μηχανικού, Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου» και περιμένουμε Π.Δ. σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 4.

*Και ξαναρωτώ λοιπόν, οι Πολ. Μηχανικοί ΤΕ με ποια επ. δικαιώματα εργάζονται ?
Και στην περίπτωση που απαντήσει κάποιος να παραθέσει και το αντίστοιχο Π.Δ.
*

----------


## Xάρης

Το θέμα που ο ίδιος άνοιξες πραγματεύεται το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο για το επάγγελμα του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού στην Ελλάδα.
Ο Ν.4439/16 στον οποίο αναφέρεσαι, αλλά και ο προγενέστερος αυτού, ο Ν.4254/14 ο οποίος τροποποιήθηκε από τον Ν.4439/16, αναφέρονται σε *διπλωματούχους* μηχανικούς και όχι μηχανικούς Τ.Ε..

Άρα, ακόμα και όταν θα εκδοθεί το απαιτούμενο Π.Δ. για την κατάργηση των σχετικών διατάξεων του Ν.4663/1930, θα αφορά τους διπλωματούχους και μόνο μηχανικούς.

----------


## Pappos

Συνάδελφε μιλάμε για το επάγγλεμα του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού στην Ελλάδα των Ανώτατων Εκαιδευτικών Ιδρυμάτων.
Καιρός είναι μερικοί να ξυπνήσουν από τον λήθαργο και να καταλάβουν ότι τα ΑΕΙ και τα ΤΕΙ ανήκουν στην ίδια εκπαιδευτική βαθμίδα δηλαδή αυτή των Ανώτατων Εκαιδευτικών Ιδρυμάτων.

Σύμφωνα με την τελευταία κείμενη νομοθεσία και μετά  τις αλλαγές της * υποπαράγραφου ΙΓ.12* του «Μέτρα στήριξης και ανάπτυξης της ελληνικής οικονομίας στο πλαίσιο εφαρμογής του ν. 4046/2012 και άλλες διατάξεις».

*Συγκεκριμένα έγιναν οι αλλαγές:*

1.    Στο στοιχείο 1 της υποπαραγράφου ΙΓ.12  της παραγράφου ΙΓ του  άρθρου πρώτου του σχεδίου νόμου οι φράσεις «των Πολυτεχνείων και των  Πολυτεχνικών σχολών» και «του Πανεπιστημιακού Τομέα»*διαγράφονται και  από τα τρία (3), τροποποιούμενα με το παρόν άρθρα 1, 2, και 3 του  ν.4663/1930 «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού,  Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου».*
2.    Στο στοιχείο 1 της υποπαραγράφου  ΙΓ.12  της παραγράφου ΙΓ του άρθρου πρώτου του σχεδίου νόμου η εντός  παρενθέσεως φράση «(των Πολυτεχνείων και των πολυτεχνικών σχολών των  Ιδρυμάτων του Πανεπιστημιακού Τομέα της Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης της  ημεδαπής)» *διαγράφεται από το τροποποιούμενο με το παρόν άρθρο 4 του  ν.4663/1930 «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού,  Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου».*


Δηλαδή συνάδελφε όταν μιλάμε για Πολ. Μηχανικούς Ανώτατων Εκαιδευτικών Ιδρυμάτων, συμπεριλαμβάνονται εκτός των Διπλ. Πολ. Μηχανικών και οι Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικοί !

Η νομοθεσία αφορά και τους δύο αγαπητέ συνάδελφε και όχι μόνο τους Διπλ. Πολ. Μηχανικούς. Για αυτό και άνοιξα το θέμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς χαλάρωσε Pappos και ρίξε τους τόνους σεβόμενος τους συνομιλητές σου, εκτός εάν θέλεις να μείνεις μόνος σου να λες τα δικά σου.

Είναι γνωστό ότι εδώ και χρόνια τα ΤΕΙ εντάσσονται στα ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα.
Είναι γνωστό ότι τα ΤΕΙ είναι υποσύνολο των ΑΕΙ, δηλαδή κομμάτι τους.
Είναι γνωστό ότι διπλωματούχοι μηχανικοί είναι οι μηχανικοί Π.Ε., δηλαδή οι μηχανικοί πολυτεχνείων και πολυτεχνικών σχολών πανεπιστημίων. Άρα δεν περιλαμβάνονται σ' αυτούς οι πτυχιούχοι τμημάτων ΤΕΙ.

Σχετικά με την νομοθεσία που αναφέρεις θα επαναλάβω τα εξής:

1) Ο τίτλος και οι παράγραφοι 1 και 2 της υποπαραγράφου ΙΓ.12 του Ν.4254/14 που παραθέτεις στην πρώτη σου ανάρτηση *δεν ισχύει, αντικαταστάθηκε* με το άρθρο 29 του Ν.4439/16.

2) Αυτό που γράφει το άρθρο 29 του Ν.4439/16 είναι επί λέξη το εξής:
"1. Η ελεύθερη άσκηση του επαγγέλματος του Διπλωματούχου Μηχανικού, κατά ειδικότητα, επιτρέπεται μόνο:
α. στους κατόχους *διπλώματος* Μηχανικού αντιστοίχου της ειδικότητάς τους, *των πολυτεχνικών σχολών ή τμημάτων πολυτεχνικών σχολών πανεπιστημιακών ιδρυμάτων* ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης της ημεδαπής ή ισοτίμων σχολών της αλλοδαπής,
β. σε όσους έχει αναγνωριστεί το δικαίωμα ασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του *Διπλωματούχου* Μηχανικού, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Π.δ. 38/2010 (Α΄ 78), «_Προσαρμογή της Ελληνικής νομοθεσίας στην Οδηγία 2006/36/ ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου της 7ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2005_», όπως ισχύει."
Άρα, είναι σαφές ότι αναφέρεται μόνο σε διπλωματούχους Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς, δηλαδή σε Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς Π.Ε..

Τα παραπάνω δεν είναι δικοί μου ισχυρισμοί, ούτε σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ ή διαφωνώ με την κείμενη νομοθεσία.
Απλή παράθεση της νομοθεσίας κάνω.

----------


## Pappos

Συνάδλεφε, με την αλλαγή του νομοσχεδίου της  * υποπαράγραφου ΙΓ.12 δεν γίνεται πλέον διαχωριμός σε Πολ. Μηχανικούς ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ. 

*


> *Είναι γνωστό ότι τα ΤΕΙ είναι υποσύνολο των ΑΕΙ, δηλαδή κομμάτι τους.
> *


*Ποιος λεεί ότι είναι υποσύνολο ? Το ορίζει κάποιο Π.Δ. ???*

1.    Στο στοιχείο 1 της υποπαραγράφου ΙΓ.12  της  παραγράφου ΙΓ του  άρθρου πρώτου του σχεδίου νόμου οι φράσεις «των  Πολυτεχνείων και των  Πολυτεχνικών σχολών» και «του Πανεπιστημιακού  Τομέα»*διαγράφονται και  από τα τρία (3),  τροποποιούμενα με το παρόν άρθρα 1, 2, και 3 του  ν.4663/1930 «Περί  εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού,  Αρχιτέκτονος και  Τοπογράφου».*
2.    Στο στοιχείο 1 της υποπαραγράφου  ΙΓ.12  της παραγράφου ΙΓ του  άρθρου πρώτου του σχεδίου νόμου η εντός  παρενθέσεως φράση «(των  Πολυτεχνείων και των πολυτεχνικών σχολών των  Ιδρυμάτων του  Πανεπιστημιακού Τομέα της Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης της  ημεδαπής)» *διαγράφεται  από το τροποποιούμενο με το παρόν άρθρο 4 του  ν.4663/1930 «Περί  εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού,  Αρχιτέκτονος και  Τοπογράφου».

**Αναφέρεται ρητά ότι οποιαδήποτε αναφορά για Πολ. Μηχανικούς δεν θα γίνεται από εδώ και πέρα στους Διπλ. Πολ. Μηχανικούς μόνο αλλά σε όλους !!!**Άρα, είναι σαφές ότι δεν αναφέρεται μόνο σε διπλωματούχους Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς αλλά αναφέρεται σε όλους τους Πολ. Μηχανικούς του ανώτατου τομέα !!!
*
Επίσης...σε όσους έχει αναγνωριστεί το δικαίωμα ασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του *Διπλωματούχου* Μηχανικού, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Π.δ. 38/2010 (Α΄ 78), *«Προσαρμογή της Ελληνικής νομοθεσίας στην Οδηγία 2006/36/ ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου της 7ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2005», όπως ισχύει.**"

Δηλαδή συνάδελφε, αν κάποιος είναι ας πούμε Πολ. Μηχανικός FH από την Γερμανία, μπορεί να εργαστεί και στην Ελλάδα με τα ίδια επ. δικαιώματα που ισχύουν στην Ελλάδα. Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο συνάδελφε όταν Πτυχ. Μηχανικοί και διπλ. Μηχανικοί εργάζονται στην Γερμανία σαν Πολ. Μηχανικοί χωρίς περιορισμούς.

Με άλλα λόγια συνέδελφε γίνεται σαφής αναφορά σε Πολ. Μηχανικούς ανώτατου τομέα ή από Τεχνικό Πενεπιστήμιο (πρωην ΤΕΙ της Γερμανανίας) ή από Πανεπιστήμιο. 
*

----------


## Xάρης

> Ποιος λεεί ότι είναι υποσύνολο ? Το ορίζει κάποιο Π.Δ. ???


*ΝΑΙ*, ο Ν.4009/2011 στο άρθρο 1, §1 & §2:
"Η ανώτατη εκπαίδευση παρέχεται από τα Ανώτατα Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα (Α.Ε.Ι.). Τα Α.Ε.Ι. είναι νομικά πρόσωπα δημοσίου δικαίου πλήρως αυτοδιοικούμενα. Η εποπτεία του κράτους ασκείται από τον Υπουργό Παιδείας, Δια Βίου Μάθησης και Θρησκευμάτων, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στο άρθρο 16 του Συντάγματος και τον παρόντα νόμο.2. Η ανώτατη εκπαίδευση *αποτελείται από δύο παράλληλους τομείς*:
*
α)* τον *πανεπιστημιακό τομέα*, που περιλαμβάνει τα Πανεπιστήμια, 
τα Πολυτεχνεία και 
την Ανώτατη Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών,τα οποία στο εξής αναφέρονται ως «Πανεπιστήμια» και
*
β)* τον *τεχνολογικό τομέα*, που περιλαμβάνει τα Τεχνολογικά Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα (Τ.Ε.Ι.) και 
την Ανώτατη Σχολή Παιδαγωγικής και Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης (Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.Τ.Ε.),τα οποία στο εξής αναφέρονται ως «Τ.Ε.Ι.»."

Για την υποπαράγραφο ΙΓ.12 παρέθεσα παραπάνω την νομοθεσία, *όπως ισχύει μετά τις τροποποιήσεις*. 
Δικαίωμά σου να έχεις διαφορετική άποψη και να λες τα δικά σου.
Ο καθένας που επιθυμεί να βρει την αλήθεια, αρκεί να επισκεφτεί μια νομική βιβλιοθήκη, όπως π.χ. η "*ΝΟΜΟΣ*" και να κάνει την έρευνά του.

Το τι κάνουν οι μηχανικοί που σπούδασαν στη Γερμανία δεν το γνωρίζω ούτε με απασχολεί και δεν είναι αντικείμενο του παρόντος θέματος.

----------


## Pappos

Συνάδελφε μην νευριάζεις. Εσύ ο ίδιος έγραψες:

β. σε όσους έχει αναγνωριστεί το δικαίωμα ασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του *Διπλωματούχου* Μηχανικού, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Π.δ. 38/2010 (Α΄ 78),*«Προσαρμογή της Ελληνικής νομοθεσίας στην Οδηγία 2006/36/ ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου της 7ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2005», όπως ισχύει.»

*Kαλά θα κάνεις να σε απασχολεί γιατί βάση της* «Προσαρμογή της Ελληνικής νομοθεσίας στην Οδηγία 2006/36/ ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου της 7ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2005», όπως ισχύει.»* ισχύει για όλους του Μηχανικούς που έχουν σπουδάσει στην Ευρώπη. *Και όπως θα γνωρίζεις στην Ευρώπη υπάρχουν Μηχανικοί με Dipl. -Ing. (FH), με Β.Sc, B.Eng, M.Eng, M.Sc., κ.τ.λ.

*Δηλαδή συνάδελφε όπως ορίζει ρητά το Π.Δ. θα πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει γιατί δεν γίνεται λόγος μόνο για τους μηχανικούς από την Ελλάδα, αλλά και από όλη την Ε.Ε. !

Επίσης έκανες παράθεση...
Η ανώτατη εκπαίδευση *αποτελείται από δύο παράλληλους τομείς*:
*
α)* τον *πανεπιστημιακό τομέα*, που περιλαμβάνειτα Πανεπιστήμια, 
τα Πολυτεχνεία και 
την Ανώτατη Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών,τα οποία στο εξής αναφέρονται ως «Πανεπιστήμια» και
*
β)* τον *τεχνολογικό τομέα*, που περιλαμβάνειτα Τεχνολογικά Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα (Τ.Ε.Ι.) και 
την Ανώτατη Σχολή Παιδαγωγικής και Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης (Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.Τ.Ε.),τα οποία στο εξής αναφέρονται ως «Τ.Ε.Ι.»."

Και ρωτώ από που βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι: 



> _Είναι γνωστό ότι τα ΤΕΙ είναι υποσύνολο των ΑΕΙ, δηλαδή κομμάτι τους._


Συνάδελφε να ερμηνεύεις σωστά τους νόμους σε παρακαλώ και όχι ότι μας συμφέρει. Η νομοθεσία περιλαμβάνει πλέον και τους Μηχανικούς από την Ε.Ε. βάση Π.Δ.

Επίσης δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ότι τα ΤΕΙ είναι υποσύνολο των ΑΕΙ.

----------


## Xάρης

Με βλέπεις να νευριάζω; Εσύ είσαι αυτός που δεν χαλαρώνεις, "φωνάζεις" με κεφαλαία, κόκκινα, μπλε γράμματα μεγάλου μεγέθους.

Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι θα πεις η λέξη "υποσύνολο", δεν σου φταίω εγώ.
Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις στη νομοθεσία, δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.
Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τους διπλωματούχους από τους πτυχιούχους, είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα.
Το τι με ενδιαφέρει και τι όχι δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα, είναι δικό μου.

Ο μόνος λόγος που γράφω στο παρόν θέμα είναι για να παραθέσω τη σχετική νομοθεσία για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να αναζητήσει την αλήθεια.
Αυτό το έπραξα και η συμμετοχή μου σταματά εδώ.
Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις του μονολόγους σου, ένας εσύ και ένας ο αγαπητός seismic.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Το παρόν θέμα κλειδώνει, κατατέθηκαν οι διαφορετικές απόψεις επί του θέματος και αναφέρθηκε η σχετική νομοθεσία.

Εφόσον επιθυμεί κάποιο άλλο μέλος να καταθέσει την άποψή του, ας μας στείλει ένα πμ να το ανοίξουμε ξανά.

----------

